# Behavior problem/urinary/russian blue



## UmmYeahOk (Jun 17, 2004)

My russian blue was taken away from his mother way too early, and for about a year (until I washed them) he had always tried to breast feed with my furry slippers. He also was neutered way to early 4-6 weeks old. For about 2-3 years he was all loving. Absolutely had to be in the same room as me, regardless, sit on my lap, cry when he wanted love.

But then in 2006 he had a complete urinary blockage. We almost lost him, had we gotten to the vet any later (according to her) The only reason I first knew something was wrong was when I picked him up. He moaned. He never moaned before. He would always make squeaky noises and say words like "mir, mare, near, nair, and no." Since then he has never said any of these words. From then on he just moans, especially when you pick him up.

He wants to be left alone all the time. If he wants any interaction at all, its his choice, and thats usually just rubbing your leg, or laying next to you in the morning, but dont pet him back! We got another cat in 07 so I dont know if its a reaction to the new cat, or his near death experience, as hes acted like this since the return home from the vet.

He also has started peeing everywhere since the vet. We have added litter boxes, sprayed urine gone, shampooed carpets, even locked rooms where he peed the most. For several months now, he hasnt peed anywhere he wasnt supposed to, but I found a pool of what I think was urine on our month old comforter. Now he sleeps on that, right on that spot, and hes never peed before anywhere where he sleeps. I also didnt see him do it. He jumped up, took his sweet time getting close to me (normal) I petted him. He immediately left. Then about a minute later I feel it!

Whats weird is that it didnt smell like urine. It almost smelled like coffee. Only I'm the only human in the house, and I dont drink it. Plus it was clear. Usually cat urine will burn the hairs in your nose, this just made me nauseous.

Another bizarre behavior (and this has always been around since he was a kitten) if I pet him too long, or mostly on his lower spine, he will grab my arm, bite and kick it. He always licks afterward but it hurts! I assume every bite I get that ends with a lick is a "love bite." But I never had a cat that would bite me so hard!

I dont know what to do with him. None of our other cats behave this way


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

On first reading, it does sound that his behavior change (once he healed from his infection) is more related to adjusting to a new cat, claiming territory by peeing out of the box. 

As far as petting too much, most cats will do the same thing - their tolerance for the kind of petting we like to do can sometimes be limited. From a cat's point of view, we are busy putting our scent all over them, and while they know we are doing it out of affection, when their nerves have had too much, well - they do what they have to to let us know they want us to stop!

I don't know anything about your odd incident with urine that smells like coffee. Maybe someone else can give you an idea on that...

Fran


----------



## UmmYeahOk (Jun 17, 2004)

I thought about him being territorial, but he had this peeing issue almost over a year before the new cat. As far as tolerance for petting, he can only withstand 5-10 seconds of petting before biting you. Sometimes even less. I would assume he would just try to leave like most cats, but he bites

This cat also almost never purrs. When he does, you can barely hear it. The moaning thing does bother me though. It was the only thing that made me realize something was wrong with him. Since thats all he does now, I just see him as being a drama queen, and ignore him


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

The biting then licking thing sounds like he's reprimanding you for petting him in a way/spot he doesn't like. Listen to him, and don't pet him like that.

As for the peeing thing, it sounds territorial or a sign that he's upset. How does he interact with the other cat? 

As for moaning, are you sure he's not in pain? The vet has given him a clean and safe bill of health? My first cat got declawed and had a very bad reaction. She went from an overly obnoxious, vocal kitten, to a quiet, subdued cat. She's elderly now, and has come around more, but the first ten years she was very queenly and quiet-- not how she was as a kitten. Surgeries are very traumatic for cats, and it's quite possible his personality has changed (permanently) after the surgery.


----------



## UmmYeahOk (Jun 17, 2004)

He was brought into a home with a much older cat who he loved and still does. He often sleeps within a few feet of him in 3 different locations. The newer cat he tolerates. He'll play with him, but only when HE wants to. The problem is the younger cat, is just a year old, so even before that he was a kitten. Which means that he ALWAYS wants to play. The grey kitty, however doesnt have the patience and will tell the younger cat exactly how he feels. Which of course, he ignores. But he does allow the new cat to sleep a few feet from him (in areas where he is not currently sleeping next to the older cat)

The way they were introduced was different. We had taken the new kitty in only because we knew he had no clue how to find a food and water source, we were next to a busy street, and we have coyotes and other predators. We kept him locked up in a room that they other cat had already enjoyed peeing in many times. For the first week we kept him there because we had no intention of introducing him to the others because we werent keeping him. His age, and love of humans meant that he belong to someone. I reported him to animal control in case his owners called, and also posted up signs. After a week went by, we knew we couldnt keep him in that room, but was too worried that he may give a disease to our other cats, so we kept him locked up for a 2nd week until we could get him tested.

I wanted to makes absolutely sure the other cats knew this was still their house, not the new cats. During these two week, the grey kitty would stand by the door and listen in. He also noticed that we spent a lot of time in that room than normal. When the kitten was proven safe, we put him in a carrier and left him in the middle of the kitchen for both cats to sniff at. They just hissed and walked away

On the topic of moaning - the vet had said that the cat was ok, but that he had a heart mur mur that they wanted to check. Having already spent $3000 on him, I was not about to bring him back and be charged even more just because he had a little stress. This visit was also the first time I ever heard him growl


----------

